# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Seeing AI app, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

seeingai.com

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft Cognitive Services: Introducing the Seeing AI app

Published on Mar 30, 2016




> Saqib is a core Microsoft developer living in London, who lost the use of his eyes at age 7. He found inspiration in computing and is helping build Seeing AI, a research project that helps people who are visually impaired or blind to better understand who and what is around them. The app is built using intelligence APIs from Microsoft Cognitive Services (www.microsoft.com/cognitive).

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft Cognitive Services: Seeing AI app (audio description version)

Published on Mar 30, 2016




> Saqib is a core Microsoft developer living in London, who lost the use of his eyes at age 7. He found inspiration in computing and is helping build Seeing AI, a research project that helps people who are visually impaired or blind to better understand who and what is around them. The app is built using intelligence APIs from Microsoft Cognitive Services (www.microsoft.com/cognitive).

----------


## Airicist

"Decades of computer vision research, one ‘Swiss Army knife’"

by Allison Linn
March 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Seeing AI app - Nadella intro from Build 2016 conference

Published on Apr 25, 2016




> Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella introduces the Seeing AI app and software engineer Saqib Shaikh at the Microsoft Build Developer Conference. Shaikh, who lost his sight when he was seven, helped develop the app, which uses computer vision and natural language processing to describe a person's surroundings, read text, answer questions and even identify emotions on people's faces.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft & LV Prasad Eye Institute – Better eye care for all

Published on Aug 23, 2016




> Microsoft using its Power BI and Cloud solutions partnered with to L.V. Prasad Eye and resulted in over 400,000 new patients, see 1.1 million consultations paperless and generate actionable insights.

----------


## Airicist

Intelligent vision technologies

Published on Sep 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft's AI tools can now predict the outcome of eye surgeries"

by Manish Singh
December 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Seeing AI app from Microsoft

Published on Jul 12, 2017




> Seeing AI is a free app that narrates the world around you. Designed for the blind and low vision community, this ongoing research project harnesses the power of AI to open up the visual world and describe nearby people, text and objects. Seeing AI demonstrates how technology can make the world more inclusive.

----------


## Airicist

Seeing AI app - Product Channel

Published on Jul 12, 2017




> Product Channel gives audio beeps to help locate barcodes and then scans them to identify products. 
> 
> Seeing AI is a free app that narrates the world around you. Designed for the blind and low vision community, this ongoing research project harnesses the power of AI to open up the visual world and describe nearby people, text and objects. Seeing AI demonstrates how technology can make the world more inclusive. Available in the iOS App Store.

----------


## Airicist

How Seeing AI narrates the world

Published on Oct 9, 2018




> Anne Taylor from the Microsoft accessibility team shares with CEO Satya Nadella how the Seeing AI app enables her to turn the visual world into an audible experience.

----------


## Airicist

"What’s that? Microsoft’s latest breakthrough, now in Azure AI, describes images as well as people do"

by John Roach
October 14, 2020

----------

